# Inundação catastrófica separou Grã-Bretanha da Europa



## Vince (19 Jul 2007 às 12:44)

Estudo interessante. Pelo que percebi da leitura, já se sabia que a Grã-Bretanha era uma peninsula, e o mar do norte era uma especie de lago, mas agora descobriu-se que essa separação foi catastrófica e não um processo lento e gradual.








> *Investigação diz que inundação catastrófica estará na origem do Canal da Mancha*
> A Grã-Bretanha separou-se da Europa continental há centenas de milhares de anos depois de uma inundação catastrófica devido ao desmoronar de uma barragem natural que retinha um lago de montanha, segundo uma investigação, cujos resultados foram publicados nesta edição da revista “Nature”.
> 
> Ao analisar um mapa a três dimensões da Mancha, os investigadores do Imperial College de Londres, orientados por Sanjeev Gupta e Jenny Collier, constataram a existência de um gigantesco vale com dezenas de quilómetros de largura e com 50 metros de profundidade nos fundos marinhos da Mancha.
> ...


(c) Fonte: Público




> *Megaflood 'made Island Britain'*
> Britain became separated from mainland Europe after a catastrophic flood some time before 200,000 years ago, a sonar study of the English Channel confirms.
> 
> 
> ...



(c) Fonte: BBC


----------



## Bportista (24 Jul 2007 às 14:31)

Alguem no forum me sabe dizer se estas mudanças e calamidades que estão a acontecer na gra-bretanha bem como noutros paises da europa, estão relacionadas com o "deslocamento" de um "centro de pressões" que há uns tempos estava localizado nos açores??
Se alguem souber diga-me!!!!


----------



## ACalado (24 Jul 2007 às 18:37)

é bom começar a habituar a estes fenómenos extremos pois eles irão acontecer frequentemente pois estamos a atravessar grandes mudanças, basta ver a inclinação do eixo da terra, basta ver o jetstream basta ver varias coisas que ninguém quer ou lhe convém não ver para descobrir que algo esta diferente


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 18:45)

Bportista disse:


> Alguem no forum me sabe dizer se estas mudanças e calamidades que estão a acontecer na gra-bretanha bem como noutros paises da europa, estão relacionadas com o "deslocamento" de um "centro de pressões" que há uns tempos estava localizado nos açores??
> Se alguem souber diga-me!!!!



Olá BPortista, respondi-te no tópico mais apropriado onde se tem falado destas situações, que este era sobre um evento na Grã-Bretanha mas de há 200 mil anos atrás 

Vai a este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=39386&postcount=139


----------



## Bportista (25 Jul 2007 às 10:13)

Obrigado Admin!!!


----------

